# Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter



## PeterBoden (18. Feb. 2010)

„Na wenn du dir keinen Teich anlegst, wer dann?“ so fragte mich spontan ein Bekannter noch im Herbst als er zu einem kurzen Besuch bei mir weilte.

Ich lächelte, es war ja bereits alles entschieden.

Seit dem Erstkontakt mit der Thematik ‚Pool ist out, es lebe der Teich!’ sind ein paar Monate vergangen, angefüllt mit eifrigen Lesen und zusammentragen von Fachwissen, Teichbeispielen und Materialangeboten in meinen Linkfundus.

Ich stelle hier mein Projekt zur Diskussion, ich suche nach Fehlern, bin für Hinweise, Verbesserungen und Kritiken dankbar.

Recht eng an die Fachbeiträge dieses Forums gehalten geht es auch schon mit dem Grundsätzlichen los:

Es wird ein Schwimmteich aus Folie in einer naturnahen Variante. Er füllt fast die gesamte Längsseite des Grundstückes aus. 
Hier ein paar Sommeraufnahmen des verfügbaren Platzes:



 

 

Die Bäume müssen weichen, die vergreisten kommen sowieso weg -bereits passiert-, die frisch gesetzten werden umgepflanzt, schade nur um den Klarapfel, da wird an anderer Stelle ein neuer Baum gepflanzt.
Die Anhöhe ist interessant, da kommt ein zweiter, kleinerer Filterteich hin. Selbstverständlich wird er über einen Bachlauf oder/und Wasserfall mit dem Hauptteich verbunden.
So könnte es dann von oben aussehen:


 

Jetzt schon zu einigen Details:
als Folie kommt 1,52mm Firestone-EPDM-Folie mit 1000er Vlies zum Einsatz, aus einem Stück, keine Klebstellen (die gibt es incl. Vlies konstant für 12,50€ / m²)
als Substrat brauner Kiessand der Körnung 0-2mm (3km von hier ist ein sehr großes Kieswerk, km² große Kiesteiche), der wird im Umkreis als Verlegesand verwendet. Da hier ein sehr schwerer Boden ist kann ich von dem Aushub auf jeden Fall 20…30% Lehmboden  (der ist richtig fett, rehbraun und sehr rein) mit beimischen.
Der Überlauf ist problemlos, sechs, sieben Meter vom Hauptteich entfernt direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze ist ein alter, trocken gelegter Bachlauf vorhanden. Mein lieber Architekt hat sogar in meinem alten Bauantrag einen klitzekleinen Teich eingeplant mit einem Überlauf  in eben diesen Bachlauf, dort geht auch die Dachentwässerung aller Häuser genehmigt hinein. Also drei, vier 130er KG Rohre aneinander gesteckt und mit 5…10% Gefälle eingebuddelt. Darüber hinaus könnte man auch einen Schlauch entsprechenden Querschnittes –ob durch das KG Rohr oder separat- einerseits auf den Grund des Schwimmbereiches und am anderen Ende auf den Grund des toten Baches legen, das Niveaugefälle würde den gesamten Schwimmbereich leer saugen…
Ein Wasserzulauf ist völlig problemlos, hinter der östlich gelegenen grünen Wand beginnt ein 25m hoher steiler Anstieg zu höheren Terrain. Geologisch sind hier Schotterterassen gelegen mit wechselnd vorhandenen Lehm/Ton/Kieslagen. Dadurch ist bei mir überall in drei Meter Tiefe Schichtenwasser, eine vorhandene Zapfstelle muss zwar dem Hauptteich weichen aber die ist schnell ersetzt, die Ergiebigkeit liegt immer größer 3m³/h. Ein 25m entfernter professionell gebohrter mit 12m tieferer Brunnen liefert wahrscheinlich reineres Wasser, den habe ich selbst in den trockensten Zeiten mit 6m³/h nie erschöpfen können.
Wo es geht auf Technik verzichten. Ein wenig muss eben sein, wie soll ich sonst den Bachlauf füttern. Also kommt eine Bachlaufpumpe zum Einsatz, wohin ist noch offen ebenso wo der Auslass im oberen kleinen Teich sein soll –sicherlich weit weg vom Bachlaufanfang- 
Ein Skimmer wird wohl auch notwendig sein, welcher Art usw. noch keinen Plan. Mit Laubeintrag rechne ich weniger, durch die Hauptwindrichtung wird der Laubabwurf der östlichen 25m Weiden vom Teich weg geweht, schlimmer wird die Blüte Anfang Juni, da ist hier immer die gesamte Fläche wie gepudert.
Das Posting wird recht lang, zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit teile ich es einmal.

Peter


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Feb. 2010)

*Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter - Teil 2*

Weiter geht es mit dem Hauptteich.
 
Wie bereits erwähnt ist hier ein sehr fester, lehmhaltiger Boden. Bei mehr als 20cm Grabtiefe bricht i.d.R. der Spatenstiel, dann  kommt die Spitzhacke zum Einsatz.
Der Schwimmbereich ist ca. 20m x 3m und wird von einem Unterwasserwall umschlossen welcher das Absinken von Mulm verhindern soll. Sollte es angebracht sein die Länge des Schwimmbereiches zu Gunsten des Filterbereiches um ein bis zwei Meter zu kürzen so wäre das auch kein Thema.
Als Breite für den Unterwasserwall habe ich 40…50cm geplant. 
Kein Zement, nichts gemauertes. Das man dann hier die schwarze Folie sieht –es ist nur 30cm Wasserspiegel über ihr- akzeptiere ich, später können ja noch zur optischen ‚Aufbesserung’ Steinplatten aufgelegt werden.

Der Übergang bis zum Uferwall ist als treppenlose Schräge mit einem Winkel von ca. 30° geplant. Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Breiten bis zum Uferwall ergeben sich auch unterschiedliche Tiefen hinter dem Unterwasserwall, die einzelnen Bereiche sind von mit erst einmal grob definiert, da ist noch einiges offen. 
Sprich Pflanzliste. Evt. mit das Schönste an der ganzen Planung. Eingeplant sind wenigstens 500 Pflanzen vielfältigster Art.

Zwischen dem Klärloch und dem Schwimmbereich würde ich den Unterwasserwall breiter ausführen, ca. 1m. Diese Wand muss etwas stabiler sein –trotz des Lehmbodens- denn auf beiden Seiten geht es tief hinunter. Auf diesem ein Meter breiten Unterwasserpodest habe ich eine Insel mit schönen Findlingen oder Wassersteinen vorgesehen, oder wäre hier sogar ein Wasserzulauf (Quellstein) angebracht?

Die Filter- und Regenerationsfläche liegt bei wenigstens dem 1,3fachen der Schwimmfläche, das sollte genügen.

Zum Ufergraben habe ich bisher nur allgemeine Vorstellungen. Auf den Kapillarwall Ufermatten gelegt, diese müssen natürlich auf beiden Seiten hinunter reichen, damit der Ufergraben seine Feuchtigkeit erhält.

Das Moorbeet kommt später dran, man will ja nicht alles mit einmal bewerkstelligen.

Der Einstieg bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen. Ich würde außerhalb des Folienbereiches vier Säulenfundamente (40 x 40cm, 2m tief) gießen und mit Stahlankern versehen. Auf diesen halt mit Doppel-T-Trägern eine Plattform befestigen welche bis auf den Schwimmbereich ragt und dort den Einstieg anbringen welcher frei im Wasser hängt.

Ich darf  hier noch einmal meine Unklarheiten zusammen fassen, vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps.

Faltenwurf Folie: was erwartet mich, die 450m² am Stück und so ein mittiges 60m² ‚Loch’ ?
Skimmer: welche Ausführung, wohin soll er skimmen, wo soll er sitzen?
Zulauf: wo am günstigsten oder egal?
Bachlaufpumpe: wo am besten anbringen, wo am besten der Auslauf?
Einstieg: Tipps?

Es grüßt freundlich

Peter 1


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Servus Peter

Da hast ein schönes Projekt vor Dir 

Zu deinen Fragen:

Schau Dir mal meine Doku vom Schwimmteichbau an (Klick in meiner Signatur auf "Mein erster Schwimm-Teichbau) .... ein paar Antworten zu deinen Fragen erübrigen sich dann.
Was ich ändern würde an meinem Ex-Schwimmteich ... keinen 16/32iger Schotter als Pflanzsubstrat, sondern eine kleiner Körnung, 4/8er wäre besser, da hätten die Algen keine Chance sich fest zu machen. Weiters würde ich den Bachlauf mit einem Bypass austatten. Ist im Winter von Vorteil > Bachlauf aus, aber der Filter könnte weiter arbeiten. 
Und ganz Wichtig ... Bodenabläufe einbauen !!!! Holen dir den Mulm vom Boden.

So nun zu deinen Fragen im Detail:
Skimmer immer am anderen Ende der Hauptwindrichtung installieren, also der Wind soll die Blätter etc. zum Skimmer treiben ... vorzüglich einen 
Schwerkraftskimmer, läßt große Wasser-niveau-schwankungen (was für ein Wort )zu, 
 
wie auch die die "Filteranlage" in Schwerkraft zu empfehlen ist.

Was meinst du mit "Zulauf" 

Bachlauf/Filterteichpumpe am Ende der Filterkammer = Pumpenkammer
Erklärung zu Schwerkraftfilter:
Aufbau:
Sammelkammer: Einlauf des Skimmers und der Bodenabläufe
Spaltfilter/Siebfilter oder Trommelfilter (beste, aber teuerste Lösung)
Pumpenkammer bei Trommelfilter > Bachlaufpumpe und Pumpe für Filterteich
Bei Spaltfilter/Siebfilter wird die Pumpe gleich am Gehäuse angeflanscht

Schlauch von Bachlaufpumpe am höchsten Punkt des Bachlaufes installieren
Rohr von der Filterteichpumpe direkt in den Filterteich mittels eines Flansches (=Foliendurchgang) installieren

Einstieg .... Treppe (siehe meine Doku)

Noch ein Wort zu meiner Doku .... soll nur hinweisgebend sein ... bei Nachahmung übernehme ich keine Haftung.


----------



## günter-w (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Hallo Peter, da hast du dir ja ein schönes Projekt vorgenommen. Zu dem Thema Falten kann ich nur sagen je flacher und geschwungener je besser kannst du die Falten verstecken. Steile Wände und scharfe Ecken hat so seine Tücken. Zum Skimmer hat ja Helmut schon was gesagt. Den Zulauf solltest du über einen Filterteich machen oder über eine Rieselstrecke um einer Algenblühte vorzubeugen. Bei Brunnenwasser oder allgemein das Füllwasser solltest du vorher prüfen lassen, damit du genau weist was da alles drin ist.damit du später keine Überraschung erlebst. Wähle deinen  Höhenunterschied nicht zu Groß er kostet nur unnötig Leistung und höhere Betriebskosten. Was mir bei deiner Zeichnung aufgefallen ist der Ufergraben am Rand ist höher als zum Regenerationsbereich das sollte umgekehrt sein da im Ufergraben das Nährstoffreiche wasser ist und nicht in den Teich zurücklaufen soll


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten.

Ja, mit Zulauf meine ich den doch sicher erforderlichen Frischwasserzulauf um Verdunstungsverluste u.ä. auszugleichen, das Wasserspiegelniveau soll nicht zu stark absinken.
Wasserwerte habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, wie bereits erwähnt werde ich sicher das Wasser aus meiner tieferen Zapfstelle verwenden, das dürfte nährstoffärmer sein. Ich könnte es z.B. auf der Insel durch einen Sprudelstein einspeisen, wenn ihr aber sagt besser im kleinen, oberen Filterteich muss ich halt noch eine Wassersteckdose bis dort verlegen.

Zum Bodenablauf. Da tue ich mich schwer, sehr schwer, besser gesagt ich würde nur einen einbauen wenn das ganze Projekt davon abhinge. Vielleicht noch nicht einmal dann.
Das im Schwimmbereich Mulm und anderes sich so langsam aber sicher absetzen und durch die gewollten Schwimmaktivitäten auch aufgewirbelt werden ist logisch. Irgendwann muss man hier reinigen. Tut dies der Bodenablauf? Bei 20m Bahnlänge? Wieviel Grundneigung wäre erforderlich bei wieviel l/h Abfluss (Sogwirkung), wie schalte ich den in 1...2m Tiefe befindlichen Bodenablauf ein bzw. aus?
Ich kann ja auch noch mit anderen Methoden säubern.

Der Höhenunterschied zum kleinen Filterteich auf der Anhöhe beträgt wie angegeben etwa 70cm, wenn das zu hoch sein sollte müsste ich abtragen. Die Bachlaufpumpe dürfte mit 130...170Watt bei den ECO-Varianten ausreichend dimensioniert sein, eine vernünftige Zeitsteuerung versteht sich von selbst.

Ja, Ufergraben, Uferwall. Ich habs mir so gedacht das den gesamten Teich außen der Uferwall umgibt. Hier ist die Kapillarsperre, die Folie ragt ein Stück über das sie umgebende Erdreich. Wie man das dann kaschiert so sind vielfältigste Varianten möglich, ein hervorragender Link aus euren Fachbeiträgen hat mir bereits ein paar Tipps gegeben. Diese Kaschierung der Folie habe ich mit Uferwall bezeichnet und erst einmal 20cm Höhe verpasst.
Der Ufergraben selber, den ich momentan nur an zwei Stellen geplant habe ist -mit nährstoffreichen Boden gefüllt- mit einem weiteren Wall vom Teich getrennt. Ich habe diesen Wall Kapillarwall genannt und niedriger als den äußeren, trennenden Uferwall ausgelegt. Damit der Ufergraben sich vollsaugen kann braucht er ja einen Docht, eine Kapillere zum Teich, habe ich das richtig verstanden? Die im Ufergraben befindliche Bepflanzung verbraucht ja ständig Wasser, zieht ständig welches nach. Deshalb legt man ja irgend etwas 'dochtiges' auf die Folie welche über den Wall Teich-Ufergraben gezogen ist. Ist das Erdniveau im Ufergraben niedriger als im Teich hätte ich doch hier Stauwasser? Ist das Erdniveau höher als im Teich kapilliert Wasser zurück in den Teich? Gut, bei Starkregen...
Benötige ich jetzt noch einen Ufergrabenüberlauf?


Es grüßt freundlich

Peter


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Servus Peter

Hmmm ... warum verschließt du dich so gegen Bodenabläufe 

Du schreibst


> Wo es geht auf Technik verzichten. Ein wenig muss eben sein, wie soll ich sonst den Bachlauf füttern. Also kommt eine Bachlaufpumpe zum Einsatz, wohin ist noch offen ebenso wo der Auslass im oberen kleinen Teich sein soll –sicherlich weit weg vom Bachlaufanfang-
> Ein Skimmer wird wohl auch notwendig sein, welcher Art usw. noch keinen Plan



Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung bringen die schon einiges 
Wie geschrieben hatte ich *keine* an meinen Ex-Schwimmteich, daraus gefolgt wurde die Reinigungsaktion immer zur "Schwerstarbeit" ... und selbst nach einiger Zeit kamen wieder Mulmklumpen an die Oberfläche 

Der Wirkungsgrad eines BA beträgt je nach verwenderter Pumpenleistung im Radius 2-3m, also müßtest du 4 - 5 in deiner Längsachse positionieren, ausgehend von einer eher schwächeren Pumpenleistung. Gesteuert würden diese einzeln über Zugschieber, die in einem Sammelschacht zusammenlaufen, wo auch der Skimmer münden würde. Danach würde ich zumindest einen Sieb/Spaltfilter installieren um den groben Schmutz (Laub, Bodenmulm, etc.) heraus zu filtern.
Du hast in dieser Richtung garnix vorgesehen.
Danach würde ich dann die Pumpe für den Filterteich am Spaltfilter (US III) anschließen.
Falls du angedacht haben solltest den Mulm in den Filterteich zu spülen und sich dort selbst zu überlassen ... das geht in die Hose ... du bekommst viel zu viele Nährstoffe, die selbst sehr viele Pflanzen nicht abbauen können. Algen würden sich vermehren ... Grünes Wasser wäre die Folge.



> Die Bachlaufpumpe dürfte mit 130...170Watt bei den ECO-Varianten ausreichend dimensioniert sein, eine vernünftige Zeitsteuerung versteht sich von selbst.


Die Pumpenleistung würde schon passen, aber das mit der Zeitsteuerung verstehe ich nicht ganz .... bei mir ist die Pumpe "rund um die Uhr" gelaufen, alleine schon wegen dem Skimmer .... und der Grobfilterung.
Fällt bei Dir, nur so als Beispiel, Nachts nix in den Teich ....

Zum Ufergraben kann ich nix sagen ... da keinerlei Erfahrung.


----------



## günter-w (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Hallo Peter, an der stelle wo dein Kapilarwall vorgesehen ist sollte der Uferwall durchgehen ohne Saugsperre am besten Vlies drüberlegen dann holt sich der Ufergraben das Wasser vom Teich. Im Sommer wirst du den Ufergraben separat nachfüllen müssen um die Kapilarwirkung aus dem Schwimmteich in Grenzen zu halten. Die äusere Abdichtung von dem Ufergraben sollt 1bis 2cm  tiefer als der Uferwall liegen, dieser bereich wird mit Kapilarsperre ausgelegt wie der andere Uferwallbereich. Nach deinem jetzigen Plan steigt der Wasserstand auf + 20 cm Uferwallhöhe das bedeutet das dein Ufergaben und dein Moorbeet ca 10 cm überflutet werden. Bei NG ist das recht gut beschrieben. Was mich noch an dem Plan stört ist der nur 3m breite Schwimmbereich zum einen wirkt das optisch nicht so schön und zweitens ist beim Schimmen zu zweit eine Breite von 4m angenehmer. Eine Bodenabsaugung würde ich dir auch empfehlen muss nicht unbedingt ein Boden Flansch sein nur ein Saugrohr das ca 2cm vorm Boden endet und bei ca 50cm Tiefe aus dem Teich geführt wird (änlich wie NG) in eine Filterkammer. Das andere hat ja Helmut schon geschrieben. Bei einem Saugrohr solltest du beachten das der Teich der Länge nach durchströmt wird. Jemehr im Teich gebadet wird um so besser werden die Schwebteile mit der Unterströmung mitgenommen. Was sich absetzen kann wird beim Baden wieder in Bewegung gebracht oder muss ein bis zweimal im Jahr abgesaugt werden.das hängt natürlich von dem Anspruch der Sauberkeit ab. Das bedeutet auch gleichzeitig, daß der Bacheinlauf in der Nähe einer Stirnseite platziert sein sollte um eine optimale Durchströmung zu erhalten. Das ganze setzt aber vorraus das die Pumpe von ca. März bis Oktober durchläuft. Noch ein Tipp fülle nicht immer gleich nach lasse den Wasserstand ruhig mal 15 bis 20cm abfallen und nur bis -10cm auffüllen der Rest ist für das Regenwasser. Dein Teich kommt besser ins Gleichgewicht, da jede Wasser zufuhr ob Brunnen oder Wasserleitung das System zusätzlich belastet.


----------



## PeterBoden (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Ahh, ja klar:gdaumen

Da habe ich ihn schon lange ausgedruckt liegen, den hochkarätigen Fachbeitrag zur Thematik 'Ufergraben'  und ihn de facto bis jetzt überlesen. _was macht eigentlich StefanS?_

Den Bachlauf an der Stirnseite einmünden lassen? Hmm, wär möglich, immerhin habe ich 70cm Höhendifferenz. 
Sehr gut, Stoff für das Wochenende, da wird Photoshop wieder angeworfen.c

Wie auf meinen Sommerbildern -im Album sind ein paar mehr- zu sehen ist befindet sich ein paar Meter vom kleinen Filterteich entfernt das Nachbarhaus, das äußerst gute nachbarliche Verhältnis muss erhalten bleiben. Da das Dachfenster das Schlafzimmerfenster ist möchte ich meiner lieben Nachbarin eine allnächtliche Harndrangtortur durch ein Bachgeplätschere ersparen, deshalb die Zeitsteuerung.

Warum ich mich so schwer tue mit einem Bodenablauf?
Ich will die Folie in einem Stück lassen, keine Durchbrüche. 
Sollte es später einmal zu irgendwelchen zusätzlichen Erweiterungen kommen, ein Ohr z.B. welches ein paar Quadratmeter weitere Fläche für einen Ufergraben bereit stellt, so ist das kein Thema da etwas anzukleben. Nur die große Folie, da unten in der Mitte, die will ich unberührt lassen.

_Ich hatte erst überlegt diesen Threat im Unterforum "Naturnahe Teiche" zu erstellen, es wird aber hauptsächlich ein Schwimmteich mit dem Adjektiv 'naturnah'. Am liebsten wäre mir keine Technik, null, nix, njet. Geht aber nun mal nicht._

Es grüßt freundlich
Peter


----------



## mitch (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

hallo peter,


ich hab dir mal nen link rausgesucht: http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/zielsaugtechnik.html

bodenabluf ist nich gleich  loch in der folie  ,  man(n) kann ja das teichprofil so gestalten das am grund ein kleiner graben ist der das rohr aufnimmt und dann das ganze mit kies / sand abdeckt - sollte so klappen


----------



## Digicat (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Servus Peter

Falls du dieses Thema noch nicht gelesen hast ..... 

Spitzendoku  wo du für deinen Teich sicher das eine oder andere mitnehmen kannst ...

Zum Thema Naturteich wirst du auch Hier fündig.

Naturteich .... funktioniert sicher auch bei Dir .... massenhaft Pflanzen setzen ....
*aber es kann dies eintreten, muß aber nicht *... kein klares Wasser ... es wird immer eine Trübung haben ... den Teichgrund im Schwimmbereich wirst vermutlich nicht sehen können ... und du mußt mit Muskelkraft die Technik ersetzen .... Keschern ... Keschern ...

Deine Frage nach StefanS wird hier beantwortet, leider hat er sich seit damals nicht mehr hier angemeldet ... ich hoffe ihm geht es gut


----------



## PeterBoden (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Ja, natürlich kenne ich thias sein wunderschönes Projekt, sehr beeindruckend.

Danke auch an mitch und seinen Link, tolle Bilder auch die du permanent lieferst.

Aber zurück zu meiner Planerei.
Die Breite des Schwimmbereiches sieht an der engsten Stelle so aus:
 
Die Maschenweite des Gitters beträgt einen Meter, ich habe ganz einfach keinen Platz mehr um hier ein vernünftiges Profil im Filter/Regenerationsbereich zu erstellen. Nun ja, es sollen hier keine Schwimmwettkämpfe auf mehreren Bahnen stattfinden...

Ich habe umgeplant, sicher nicht das letzte mal, und das ist gut so. :beten

Die Aprikose scheint es erwischt zu haben, der Frost. Ich hätte sie bestimmt auch so umgepflanzt, sie ist erst im vierten Jahr.

Daher, mehr Ufergraben! Er dürfte jetzt auch korrekt dargestellt sein.
 

den Teich umlaufender oder hier teilweise umlaufender Wall welcher sich wenige Zentimeter über den späteren max. Wasserstand und das umgebende Gelände erhebt
außerhalb des Walles ein mit nährstoffreichem Boden gefüllter Graben
Wall begehbar, Magerbeton, mit Ufermatte belegt als Wassersauger aus dem Teich raus und rein in den Ufergraben
am äußersten Rand des Ufergrabens Folie ein paar Zentimeter nach oben stehen lassen als Saugsperre (mit entsprechend gestaltetem Uferabschluß)
Ufergraben *muss* sich ein paar Zentimeter über das ihn umgebende Gelände erheben damit niemals Wasser von ihm in den Teich zurück laufen kann

Massenhaft Pflanzen --> ja, genau, sehr massenhaft. 
Sehr.:gdaumen

Es grüßt freundlich

Peter


----------



## günter-w (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Hallo Peter dein Ufergraben braucht keinen extra überlauf, wenn es da mal zu viel wird läuft er über den Rand und versickert im angrenzenden Bereich das ist nicht die Menge die kritisch ist. Bei deinem Bachlauf fehlt mir noch das Verständniss für die Anordnung so direckt längs am Ufer entlang. Lass in du witer innen durch die 70cm Hohe trasse laufen. Das Problem ist der Kirschbaum mit den Blättern und den Kirschen wenn die abfallen. nicht nur für den BAchlauf sondern für die ganze anlage es seiden es ist eine Zwergform. Die Position vom Einlauf währe jedoch so OK. Zum Thema geräusch noch ein Tipp,
über die einzelnen Stufen das Wasser nicht so hoch fallen lassen lieber mit Steinen nochmals den Überlauf Steuern und somit auch die Lautstärke, funktioniert recht gut. Bei dem Thema Naturteich ohne Technik sollte der Schwimmbereich min. 1,8 bis 2m betragen damit man den Bodenmulm nicht unnötig aufwirbelt bei 1,6m ist das nicht zu vermeiden. Was mir noch nicht klar ist, wie funktioniert dein Klärloch bzw. was willst du damit erreichen?
Gruß Günter


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ein Nordhäuser Doppelter*

Hallo,

der Überlauf endet -oder beginnt- im Filter/Regenerationsbereich, also im Wasser des Teiches, ist vielleicht ein wenig undeutlich im jpg zu sehen. 

Die genaue Lage des Bachlaufes ist noch unklar, ich habe ihn erst mal auf die Schnelle eingezeichnet, er wird wohl so ziemlich als Letztes erstellt (man will ja später auch noch etwas zu tun haben).

Der Kirschbaum verursacht mir wenig Bedenken, ich kenne seinen Streuradius. Die, wie ich sie nenne "grüne Wand", bis über 20 m hohen Weiden auf der Ostseite werfen viel mehr organisches Material ab. Da habe ich zu tun.

Das Klärloch, so wie ich es erlesen habe, ist die alleinstehend tiefe Stelle wo besonders nützliche Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt werden welche am höchsten werden (__ Wasserpest, glänzendes __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt usw.) und besonders reichlich Sauerstoff produzieren. Eine Klärlochfläche von zwei bis vier m² soll vollauf reichen.


Es grüßt freundlich


Peter


----------

